# next stop - Robert Schumann



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

* Cello concerto, op.129 - Michael Schonwandt - Andreas Brantelid - HD - Live concert*

*Schumann: Concerto for cello and orchestra op.129 in a minor.

Radio Kamer Filharmonie conducted by Michael Schønwandt
Andreas Brantelid , cello

Recorded the 13th of January 2013, Concertgebouw, Amsterdam.*

Fine and elegant interpretation of a very lyrical and romantic concerto

youtube comments

*Since getting to know Robert Schumann's 'cello concerto played by Pierre Fournier in the 1960's, it has been a love/ hate relationship with the music. This performance has the tempos so 'Giusto" and the mastery and fluency of the soloist is so complete and his passionate ensemble with the whole score so intimate, the body language is really appropriate. So now love is renewed!.﻿

His sex appeal IS distracting.
I came here to listen to a live cello performance but then zeroed in on the very attractive man in the center. ﻿

Beautiful performance of a great piece--the cellist was gorgeous as well!

His style of playing is way too mannered - he must have been a Yo Yo Ma fan growing up.....*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Schumann: Kreisleriana, Op.16 (by Hsing-Chwen Giselle Hsin 辛幸純)*

*From A Live Recital Celebrating Chopin, Schumann and Their Friendship - National Concert Hall,Taipei, Oct. 3, 2010*

Quite good performance of a very fine piano work

youtube comments

*Only 1300 people seeing this!? Amazing. A few mistakes but the time invested to have this quality is something not imaginable. I find this version good in spite of a too heavy left hand*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Schumann Piano Trio No.1 Clara Trio filmed by Simon*

*Clara Trio
Yundu Wang, piano
Qianqian Li, violin
Christine Lamprea, cello

Simon Yue (SoundProfessional, Boston), engineer

May 14th, 2012
Jordan Hall, New England Conservatory*

Fine and passionate impretation from thisa young musicians, of a beautiful trio

youtube comments

*Absolutely brilliant performance - mesmerising﻿

I had not really appreciated the beauty of Schumann's chamber music until I saw and heard this fantastic production. Thank you Simon and Clara Trio for opening up a whole new world to me.﻿

Oh! my God! it is so Beautiful!!! Bravo Clara Trio! Technically impeccable. Musically sublime. Excellent musicianship. Your instruments (the two string players) sound gorgeous. The recording engineers has done very professional job. Thank you. Come to Denver Colorado sometimes. Best wishes to Clara Trio!!!*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Martha Argerich Schumann Quintet in E-flat Major Op. 44*

Argerich and Maisky are very skilled musicians, no doubth about that, also when it comes to passion. But I often get kind of "autopilot" when it comes to these to, both individually and in co-play. The passion and emphaty often seems a bit random and on and of. But sometimes there are shorter or longer sequences of magic. Then it is outstanding.
In this interpretation of Schumanns lovely quintett, they, and and the others, are mostly on. Very nice.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Full length - Schumann: Symphony Nr.2*

*WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln - Kölner Philharmonie
Robert Schumann: Sinfonie Nr.2
conducted by Semyon Bychkov*

Remarkably passive and anonyme performance.

youtube comments

*This is very wonderful play.*


----------

